# Plant ID



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

I bought maybe 5 of the grassy plant you see filling the bottom of my aquarium about 3-5 months ago. It quickly filled in the bottom of my tank. It shoots out runners like a spider plant. I love it and have since gone back to my LFS where I bought it for an ID but they couldn't identify the plant. (I didn't have a good picture, and it wasn't something that they carried anymore) Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

looks like 
dwarf sagittaria


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Aquaticz said:


> looks like
> dwarf sagittaria


Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Agreed.


----------

